# psyBNC Suse 8.2



## BomberJack (23. Juli 2003)

Hi all,
ich bin jetzt bald verzweifelt und zwar versuche ich seit geraumer zeit psyBNC auf meinen gehosteten server (server4free) zu installieren (ist kein vserver).
aber irgendwie will das nicht richtig klappen
wenn ich alles standert lasse make menüconfig usw. dann will er irgendwie nicht und ich weiß erlich gesagt nicht was ich mit der logfile anfangen soll

```
Sun Jul 20 23:20:18 :Listener created :0.0.0.0 port 31337
Sun Jul 20 23:20:18 :Can't create listening sock on host * port 31337 (bind)
Sun Jul 20 23:20:18 :Loading all Users..
Sun Jul 20 23:20:18 :No Users found.
Sun Jul 20 23:20:18 :Program Context : src/p_peer.c/killoldlistener Line 424
Sun Jul 20 23:20:18 :SEGMENT VIOLATION - Crashing
Sun Jul 20 23:20:18 :psyBNC2.3.1-cBtITLdDMSNp started (PID :4521)
```

evtl. weiß ja jemand von euch an was das evtl. liegen kann oder am besten noch wie ich das beheben kann das psyBNC endlich leuft

auf dem server ist Suse linux 8.2 installiert
TLC hab ich wie auf (http://www.eggdrops.de) installiert
auch schon viele redmes durchgeforstet aber bei denen ging das alles 

Und das schärfste an der ganzen sache ist das der support von server4free anscheind auch nicht weiterweiß bzw. garnicht auf die idee kommt das evtl. mal zu probieren .


Also wie gesagt wäre sehr dankbar wenn mir da wer weiterhelfen könnte 

Gruß
Bomber


----------



## airwalker (7. November 2003)

*same here *

Bei mir ist es genauso. Ich habe auch einen Suse 8.2 Router und bei mir kommt auch die Meldung "Can't create listening sock on host * port 31337". Hab schon etliche Dinge probiert und das Internet durchforstet, aber ohne Erfolg. Über Google hab ich dann deinen Thread gefunden und ich hoffe das uns hier jmd helfen kann, denn ich hab kein Plan was ich falsch mache.


----------



## airwalker (7. November 2003)

*lösung*

nimm die neue beta psyBNC2.3.2-4.tar.gz Damit funkts bei mir jetzt


----------



## stealth (9. Januar 2004)

*tutorial für psybnc*

hallo,

es wäre wirklich klasse wenn jemand mal ein ausführliches tutorial in deutsch zu psybnc machen würde. von der installation bis hin zur konfiguration, an greifbaren beispielen. ich googel schon eine weile nach sowas, ohne erfolg. ich konnte zwar die sourcen compilieren, hänge aber an der config. wenn jemand das schonmal gemacht hat wäre es super wenn er ein tutorial dazu machen könnte.
evtl. hat jemand eine quelle für mich zu einem deutschen tut, sollte ich mich damit auskennen und eigene erfahrungen gemacht haben, poste ich dann gerne eins. sollte sich hier nichts getan haben. 
in den weiten von google konnte ich jedenfalls nichts brauchbares finden.

schönen tag noch, stealth


----------



## msw (14. Januar 2004)

psybnc 2.3.1 gibt es schon eine längere Zeit. Auf meinem debian server habe ich ein komplettes update durchgeführt. damit habe ich gcc-3.3 und libc 2.3.2 statt 2.2.5. Mit gcc 2.95.4 konnte ich es kompilieren. Bei 3.3 spinnt es und zeigt das selbe wie bei euch in der log an. Ich hatte das problem auch mit ircd: man konnte zwar eine fertig kompilierte datei herstellen. aber wenn ich den ircd gestartet habe, konnte ich nicht darauf connecten. es liegt daran das psybnc 2.3.1 warscheinlich einfach "zu alt" ist. halt die neue beta nehmen .


----------

